#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > ΚΕΝΑΚ >  > > >  >  >  Διαφορετική ΠΕ στο ΚΑ του εξοικονομώ κατ' οίκον

## giokalt

καλημέρα παιδιά, έχει τύχει σε κάποιον διαφορετική Πρωτογενής Ενέργεια στο κτίριο αναφοράς από το 1ο στο 2ο ΠΕΑ, στο εξοικονομώ... αλλάζοντας μόνο το σύστημα θέρμανσης?

---------- Η ανάρτηση προστέθηκε στις 10:14 ---------- Η προηγούμενη ανάρτηση ήταν στις 10:03 ----------

δλδ μια κεντρική αντλία θερμότητας μου αλλάζει την πρωτογενή ενέργεια του ΚΑ στο 2ο ΠΕΑ

----------


## Xάρης

Είναι δυνατό να συμβεί αυτό.
Αν διαβάσεις να θυμηθείς την §4.1.2 της ΤΟΤΕΕ 20701-1/2010 θα δεις ότι το κτήριο αναφοράς διαθέτει *κεντρικό* σύστημα θέρμανσης με *λέβητα πετρελαίου* σε λειτουργία υψηλής θερμοκρασίας (βλ. το α).
Όμως, αν το κτήριο διαθέτει αντλίες θερμότητας τότε και το κτήριο αναφοράς διαθέτει αντλία θερμότητας (βλ. ε).

Συνεπώς, αν εσύ αρχικά (στο 1ο ΠΕΑ) π.χ. δεν είχες σύστημα θέρμανσης, το κτήριο αναφοράς θα είχε το θεωρητικό σύστημα με κεντρική θέρμανση και λέβητα πετρελαίου με μια Α κατανάλωση πρωτογενούς ενέργειας σε θέρμανση.
Αν τώρα εσύ τοποθετήσεις αντλίες θερμότητας για θέρμανση, τότε το κτήριο αναφοράς αλλάζει και αποκτά κι αυτό αντλία θερμότητας για θέρμανση οπότε έχεις μια Β κατανάλωση πρωτογενούς ενέργειας σε θέρμανση.

Υ.Γ.: Γράφοντας πριν αναρτήσεις το συμπλήρωμα, μάντεψα καλά!  :Χαρούμενος:

----------


## giokalt

Ευχαριστώ, το καταλαβαίνω αυτό, αν και είχα σύστημα θέρμανσης στο 1ο ΠΕΑ με λέβητα, μάλλον κάποια δυσλειτουργία του ΤΕΕ ΚΕΝΑΚ φαντάζομαι...
όσον αφορά το ΥΓ  guess right

----------


## Xάρης

Το ίδιο είναι. Είτε δεν έχεις κάποιο σύστημα θέρμανσης είτε έχεις λέβητα πετρελαίου, το κτήριο αναφοράς έχει λέβητα πετρελαίου.
Το λογισμικό του ΤΕΕ δεν έχει δυσλειτουργία στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα.
Όπως σου εξήγησα προηγουμένως, αλλάζοντας το σύστημα θέρμανσης από λέβητα πετρελαίου σε αντλία θερμότητας, αλλάζει και το σύστημα θέρμανσης του κτηρίου αναφοράς, άρα και η πρωτογενής ενέργεια αυτού.

----------


## vagom

Συνάδελφοι καλησπέρα,
  Μου έτυχε το ίδιο πρόβλημα την περασμένη εβδομάδα:

  Κατά την διάρκεια εισαγωγής στοιχείων για την δεύτερη ενεργειακή  επιθεώρηση προγράμματος Εξοικονόμηση κατΆ Οίκον διαπίστωσα ότι εάν  αλλαχθεί το σύστημα θέρμανσης του υπάρχοντος κτηρίου από λέβητα  πετρελαίου σε αντλία θερμότητας, τότε μεταβάλλονται (βελτιώνονται) και  τα χαρακτηριστικά που υπολογίζει το πρόγραμμα για το κτήριο αναφοράς, με  αποτέλεσμα το δεύτερο πιστοποιητικό να είναι αδύνατον να βγει καλύτερο  από το πρώτο.

Κάτι τέτοιο όπως καταλαβαίνετε δημιουργεί τεράστιο πρόβλημα αφού  ουσιαστικά ακυρώνει την ένταξη της συγκεκριμένης κατοικίας στο  «Εξοικονόμηση κατΆ Οίκον».

  Το πρόβλημα δημιουργείται από την αλλαγή των χαρακτηριστικών του  κτιρίου αναφοράς όταν αλλάζει ο λέβητας πετρελαίου σε αντλία θερμότητας  (ή τηλεθέρμανση). Το λογισμικό ΤΕΕ-ΚΕΝΑΚ σε αυτή την περίπτωση θεωρεί  ότι και το κτίριο αναφοράς θερμαίνεται και αυτό από τέτοιο σύστημα.


  Κατά τη γνώμη μου, εδώ δεν υπάρχει μόνο ένα, αλλά δύο βασικά λάθη:

Το πρώτο είναι καταρχήν στην ΤΟΤΕΕ η οποία ορίζει την αλλαγή του κτιρίου  αναφοράς όταν γίνεται χρήση αντλίας θερμότητας. Η κατανάλωση  πρωτογενούς ενέργειας του κτιρίου αναφοράς θα πρέπει να είναι σταθερή  και να μην εξαρτάται από την όποια πηγή θέρμανσης του υπάρχοντος  κτηρίου, αλλιώς οποιαδήποτε αξιολόγηση ή σύγκριση βελτιώσεων και  εξοικονόμησης, αλλοιώνεται.

Το δεύτερο και σημαντικότερο λάθος είναι από το λογισμικό, το οποίο ενώ  εφαρμόζει την ως άνω (εσφαλμένη κατά τη γνώμη μου) παραδοχή της ΤΟΤΕΕ σε  νέο κτίριο, δεν κάνει το ίδιο και κατά την εκτέλεση σεναρίων. Έτσι  παρατηρείται το φαινόμενο του να υλοποιείς επακριβώς ένα σενάριο που  αναβαθμίζει μια κατοικία από Ζ σε Γ, και αντί να σου βγει Γ (ως  όφειλε!), να σου ξαναβγαίνει Ζ!


  Για να μην μακρηγορώ, να ενημερώσω ότι τελικά μίλησα με την ΕΥΕΠΕΝ η  οποία αναγνωρίζει το παράλογο του θέματος και θα προχωρήσει σε διόρθωση  στην επόμενη έκδοση του λογισμικού.

Στο μεταξύ, και για να μην δημιουργούνται προβλήματα με το «Εξοικονομώ», έχουν κάνει την εξής «ευνοϊκή ρύθμιση»:
Ο υπολογισμός του ποσοστού εξοικονόμησης πρωτογενούς ενέργειας (που  ζητείται στο παράρτημα Χ κατά την δεύτερη φάση του ΕΚΟ), γίνεται επί της  πρωτογενούς ενέργειας *του κτιρίου αναφοράς της πρώτης φάσης* και όχι της  πρωτογενούς ενέργειας του πραγματικού κτιρίου (κάτι το οποίο  υπερδιπλασιάζει τα ποσοστά εξοικονόμησης που μας δίνει η εκτέλεση  σεναρίων).

Αυτό δεν έγινε μόνο για να λυθεί το πρόβλημα με τις αντλίες θερμότητας,  αλλά και για να μπορούν να ενταχθούν στο «Εξοικονομώ» και αναβαθμίσεις  μικρής κλίμακας που δεν θα εξασφάλιζαν αλλιώς το 30% ή το ανέβασμα  κατηγορίας. 					 					

Αυτά για την ώρα…
Ελπίζω τα παραπάνω να φανούν χρήσιμα… σε όλους μας.

----------

Xάρης

----------


## Xάρης

Ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση σχετικά με την απάντηση της ΕΥΕΠΕΝ.

Το κτήριο αναφοράς είναι γενικώς λάθος τρόπος προσέγγισης αλλά επιλέχθηκε διότι έχει ένα μεγάλο πλεονέκτημα, την απλότητα εφαρμογής του.

Κατά τ' άλλα, όντως το 30% της μείωσης της πρωτογενούς ενέργειας αφορά το κτήριο αναφοράς και έτσι μπορούμε με μικρές επεμβάσεις να ικανοποιήσουμε τις απαιτήσεις του "εξοικονομώ κατ' οίκον".

----------

